
Ask HN: Where to learn about the latest news on VR&AR? - stevofolife
New to VR (virtual reality) and AR (augmented reality) space. Just want to get caught up with the central sphere of innovation. Where can I learn more about the main companies that are driving these fields?
======
mindcrime
I recently asked a similar question of a co-worker who works with our AR/VR
initiatives. He recommended

[https://uploadvr.com/](https://uploadvr.com/)

There also appear to be some pretty active subreddits in this area:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/augmentedreality/](https://www.reddit.com/r/augmentedreality/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/virtualreality/](https://www.reddit.com/r/virtualreality/)

------
forgotmysn
[https://www.roadtovr.com/](https://www.roadtovr.com/)

